# Clear QAM



## Dicx (Sep 17, 2007)

I have seen the 622 doesn't support it. Is this true for the 722 as well.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## ncted (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes, it is true AFAIK. ATSC only over the antenna connection.

Ted


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Those DVR require Q-BOX for clear QAM channels.


----------



## Dicx (Sep 17, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Those DVR require Q-BOX for clear QAM channels.


Is that something I can purchase? Googling "QAM, converter, QBOX" not much luck.

Thanks so much.

EDIT: FOund links that describe it. i think I just have to tell the installation tech that I need one installed.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

The QBOX is for MDU (multiple dwelling units) QAM systems. MDUs QAM systems are used for distribution to multiple receivers. They have a specific band of channels that they use. I don't know if it works for cable system QAM.


----------



## Dicx (Sep 17, 2007)

Bill R said:


> The QBOX is for MDU (multiple dwelling units) QAM systems. MDUs QAM systems are used for distribution to multiple receivers. They have a specific band of channels that they use. I don't know if it works for cable system QAM.


Ok thanks for the clarification.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Actually, modulation type shouldn't a roadblock for process any stream, but who knows what Dish put in there.


----------

